# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  ✽ روضة و حضانة كنوز العلم ✽

## كنوز العلم

✽ روضة و حضانة كنوز العلم ✽
عزيزتي الأم هل تبحثين عن مؤسسة تربوية ؟
ذات تميز وجودة في التعليم والتأسيس الصحيح والمبتكر؟
وايضا هدفها رقي طفلك الفكري و الاجتماعي بأعلى المستويات؟
**إذا ** لا تترددي فلدينا ما ترتقي به الطفولة و يكمل نموها
• الفئة العمرية
للحضانة سنة- سنتين ونصف
الروضة 3-4 سنوات ونصف

لاتفوتي فرصة انضمام طفلك لروضة وحضانة كنوز العلم فقد بدأ التسجيل للترم الثاني لعام 1434هـ

واجعلي طفلك معنا يتقدم بخطوة واثقة وشخصية سليمة

وقدمي لطفلك الكثير من البرامج : تعليمية ترفيهية دينية وفنية منوعة وبرنامج اللغة الانجليزية بطرق مرحة وعطاء لامحدود يومي
وأنشطة أسبوعية للطفل و شهرية للأمهات
وتقييم مستمر لكل طفل و تأمين وجبة يومية وصحية
رحلات شهرية واستضافات لأخصائي أطفال والطاقة..
توفير مواصلات لمناطق القطيف

خبرتنا سر نجاحنا وتميزنا وثقتكم جل غايتنا واسألوا عنا تجدوا ما يسركم..

مطلوب عند التسجيل :
تعبئة استمارة التسجيل ودفع الرسوم مقدم في الروضة
صورة من بطاقة العائلة
إحضار 3 صور شمسية للطفل 3×4
ملف صحي – صورة لخريطة المنزل

عروض متجددة للأوائل المسجلين حضوريا بمركز كنوز العلم بالقطيف- حي البحر
ترقبوا المفاجآت الملونة والرائعة د.رسمية الربابي و دورات الفنانة المبدعة ازدهار أبو الرحي
للاستفسار:
من السبت للاربعاء 3-6 م
8552556
واتس اب
0536342646
فيس بوك: كنوز العلم القطيف
للتفاصيل:
اطلعوا على الإعلان المصور


http://www10.0zz0.com/2013/01/06/08/112805380.jpg

مع تحيات ادارة مركز كنوز العلم

----------

